# Karcher 5.5 pulsing



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Help any of you guys had any problems with pulsing, mine does it constantly when am not using it, and the pressure is defo down on what it use to be

Thanks

Dazzy


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Dazzy130/VXR said:


> Help any of you guys had any problems with pulsing, mine does it constantly when am not using it, and the pressure is defo down on what it use to be
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dazzy


I had the same on my 5.55, turned out to be the Hozelock connector that was attached to the inlet connector. It was restricting the flow to the pump, thus making it pulse all the time.

I had a stop type connector (red band on it). Replaced it with a striaght flow (ie didn't stop the water when disconnected from the PW...hope that makes sense!!!)

ATB 
Mark


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Me too, exactly the same problem I sent it back as it was still under warranty, they sent me another one and so far it's been ok although this one pulses occasionally when in use but not when idle, when this one dies I certainly wont buy another Karcher


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Thats does make sense, and I do infact have one of these connected, but it has been for a while, before the problem started, will change it anyway and see how it goes

Thanks :thumb:

I was getting problems with the hose popping of the machine, when I stopped the PW, which from memory is why I tried the red connector


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

If changing the connector doesn't solve the problem then it's a seal. They go all the time and getting it fixed by Karcher is like getting blood from a stone!


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

You need a new part for the head about £15. Can;t remember the number I posted on here - search is your friend..............


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok guys tried taking the red connector off, and running it direct from the tap with a short hose, still pulsing,took the handle off the pw hose, and run the tap without the power been on, the water is spitting through, and will not run smoothly or constant, switched the power on and basically the same.....

So am assumming it's internal...

Any ideas what I would need to fix it, or anybody know of a company that would fix it.

I really don't want to bin a 300 quid pw 

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Brought my Karcher about 6 months ago and it gets moderate use. But reading this post has got me abit concerned that may be it was not a wise buy. Anyone had trouble free years from a Karcher PW?


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

You can get the repair kits from Espares. About £15-30 depending on what you need. I understand that they are easy to fit yourself

Paul


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

It sounds like you guys have the karcher "pulse of death".Mine did this and it turned out to be a leak that i couldnt fix,so i binned it and bought a nilfisk c120 and havent looked back...


Hope you can get them sorted but if you cant,def look at nilfisk as a replacement :thumb::thumb:


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

espares ES538 412 Control head parts set

http://www.espares.co.uk/part/press.../538581/538412/pressure-washer-control-h.html


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link mate, is it an easy fix :thumb:


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Piece of the proverbial if you are remotely technically minded................

It is usually a hairline crack that remains undetectable to the naked eye but opens under pressure to leak to the inlet side and builds pressure again for a few seconds before the leak reduces it..................................hey presto 'pulsing'.

I changed all the seals whilst I was at it, total cost £30 and a brand new machine - that was two years ago............................................:wave:


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the advise guys, took the off head off, but it looked ok, no evidence, to suggest it had been leaking.. So I decided to try a new one anyway

All I can say is woh it worked :thumb: I now have a quiet karcher again


----------



## dsr (Oct 24, 2009)

Markyt001 said:


> Brought my Karcher about 6 months ago and it gets moderate use. But reading this post has got me abit concerned that may be it was not a wise buy. Anyone had trouble free years from a Karcher PW?


My tatty old Karcher is about 15 years old. They don't make it any more  It's had moderate use and I have had to replace the power switch. Generally when it pulses, it's due to the system having an air lock or the hosepipe being spat off when I release the trigger.

I'm in the routine of starting it carefully . To avoid the airlocks, I connect everything up and turn on the water taps then open the trigger and let water run through it until all the air is purged from the hose line (it stops spitting). I then connect the electricity supply.

I think this slow starting has extended the life of the pump, the pulsing always worried me because I had visions of the pump running dry which is never a good thing.

D


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

I have a Karcher K6.91 which has been pulsing almost since I bought it. Unfortunately (and I never normally do this) bought it as graded stock from Ebay. Bad move, the first one was bust and I had to travel to Nottingham to get it exchanged for this one.
I have had it into a authorised dealer for repair and they advised that it may not be cost effective as its a cast head?? So its cost me almost £300 now!!! I could have had a brand new one + gallons of snow foam.............
I had a Kew that lasted me years and only died in 2008. I thought I was doing the right thing and have ended up with no washer.
Anyone else had this problem repaired on their K6?


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

See DAzzy, I telt ya :wave::thumb::detailer:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

a15cro said:


> I have a Karcher K6.91 which has been pulsing almost since I bought it. Unfortunately (and I never normally do this) bought it as graded stock from Ebay. Bad move, the first one was bust and I had to travel to Nottingham to get it exchanged for this one.
> I have had it into a authorised dealer for repair and they advised that it may not be cost effective as its a cast head?? So its cost me almost £300 now!!! I could have had a brand new one + gallons of snow foam.............
> I had a Kew that lasted me years and only died in 2008. I thought I was doing the right thing and have ended up with no washer.
> Anyone else had this problem repaired on their K6?


I was going to bring this up last week, but forgot about it!

I use my dad's Karcher K6.91 with the adjustable lance.

It's about 1 ½ years old and hasn't' been used a great deal other than in the summer.

I've found it's been pulsing when using a high pressure setting on the lance (during spray), it usually goes in about 1 second bursts - pretty annoying. If I turn the pressure down to just below half, it's ok.

I have a feeling it's low water pressure - can anyone suggest a remedy? I use hozelock connectors each end through an outside tap. A short piece of hose connects to a long reel extension, which then connects to the Karcher. It's been fine until around the beginning of the summer.


----------



## Jessop (Jun 4, 2009)

never had a problem with my karcher and its been hammered many times.

The only time the 'pulsing' happens is if the hose is kinked somewhere [long hose out of the garage] but thats just user error.

Seem to be pretty good units to me, but like with most electrical items there are always alternatives to try.


----------

